# Animals in the womb!



## koolbluez (Jul 17, 2007)

Saw a photo in Popular Science magazine, March 2k7 issue of an elephant foetus which looked so real that it brougt doubts in me. So clear & realistic, but completely made using a combination of three-dimensional ultrasound scans, computer graphics and tiny cameras!

*img53.imageshack.us/img53/2923/untitledjq1.jpg​ 
Online research gave me a page @ DailyMail... and another in The Sun Online. The images are the results of a production team, led by Yavar Abbas and Dr David Barlow, patience, created for the programme _Animals In The Womb_, a two-hour show to be broadcast on the National Geographic Channel in America next month and on Channel 4 and the National Geographic Channel in the UK next year.
The results are breath-taking. Don't believe me... try getting the Popular Science Mag I mentioned about. I wasn't able to get the PopSci pic, which was awesome, in my brief search. Anyone could add it...?

And.. anyone... notice the similarity with the most superior animal of them all?

More animal babies here...


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 17, 2007)

i saw it on NAT GEO .


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jul 17, 2007)

nice discovery


----------



## iamtheone (Jul 18, 2007)

whoa!!awsome pics.me2 have seen those pics on NAT geo some tym back.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 26, 2007)

i too saw these pics on Natgeo !


----------



## eggman (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol........Even I saw them on NATGEO............nice post by the way


----------



## almighty (Aug 26, 2007)

yaar it posted in digit a month back 
but nice post


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 26, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^
 Digit copies!!! It was in PopSci _some months_ back.. 
 cellent photos in the Popsci... check up March2k7 mag... high-res pics

Tnx.. [SIZE=-1]Monsieur 
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
[/SIZE]


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 26, 2007)

^ awesome pics amigo. incredibly good consecutive post followed by ur BODY MOD post


----------



## almighty (Aug 26, 2007)

@koolbluez
LOL
everyone copies wat if U copies or DIGIT copies

but don copy in any exam hall


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 26, 2007)

^ he he, almighty is trying to express his experience.  

and no one can copy my paper in exam hall, coz its copy protected  

no piracy please


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 26, 2007)

Awesome pics


----------

